# Shows worth watching that got cancelled during or after their first season ...



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

There have been quite a few shows that never made it beyond the first season that I really enjoyed watching. Some got cancelled mid-season, while others simply didn't get renewed for a second season. I have watched many of these shows after the fact, knowing full well that the story would never be told to completion. Despite this, I found a lot of them to be well worth while. 

Some examples (in no particular order):

New Amsterdam
Journeyman
Now and Again
Life on Mars (US version)
Freaks & Geeks
My So-Called Life
Day Break
Grosse Pointe
The Tick (live action version)
Invasion
Harsh Realm
Wonderfalls
Firefly (this one goes without saying)

I'm always on the lookout for another rare gem that I may have missed.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Terriers


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Life. But I can't remember if it got more than two seasons.
Dollhouse Would have been much better with Dichen Lachman as Echo.

I totally agree with Terriers and Wonderfalls.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

This was a bad show and got cancelled, but I would love to know what would have happened if *Persons Unknown* continued on NBC past one season. Something about this train wreck had me hooked though.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Gunnyman said:


> Life. But I can't remember if it got more than two seasons.
> Dollhouse Would have been much better with Dichen Lachman as Echo.
> 
> I totally agree with Terriers and Wonderfalls.


Both Life and Dollhouse got two seasons and were excellent shows in their genre.

Really can't think of any one season shows to recommend.

Edit: I remember one. 'Kings' primarily because anything Ian McShane is watchable at least a few times.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

Firefly
Terriers
Life
Kidnapped
The Riches
The Black Donnellys
Kings
Thief
Caprica


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

how about the show about russian Spies, The Americans, is it coming back or canceled?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Gunnyman said:


> how about the show about russian Spies, The Americans, is it coming back or canceled?


Renewed, coming back in Jan.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> How about the show about russian Spies, The Americans, is it coming back or canceled?


I heard this show was excellent.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Calucci's Department (1973)
The Bob Newhart Show (1961)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Firefly or sure. I didn't watch it unto after seeing Serenity, but I am glad I bought it on Amazon Streaming.


I tried to give Wonderfalls a go. Slogged my way through 1 and a half DVDs. then just gave up. Just didn't do it for me.


Freaks and Geeks is a great pick, too. I actually watched that from the get go. Great show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Terriers


This!! I'm still sad this one went.

And talk about a show that started off slow and picked up steam as it went along!! And you didn't have to wait for S2 for it to get good either 

I agree with Wonderfalls and Life on Mars. Both excellent shows. I was going to say Pushing Daisies, but that got 2 years.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Why all the talk about shows that had two seasons when the OP was clear this is supposed to be about shows that didn't make it past their first season?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Why all the talk about shows that had two seasons when the OP was clear this is supposed to be about shows that didn't make it past their first season?


because I misread the OP
Have you never done that?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I remember liking "The Event"...but I don't remember enough about it to recommend watching it, knowing that there won't be a graceful end/close to the series...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> Life. But I can't remember if it got more than two seasons.
> Dollhouse Would have been much better with Dichen Lachman as Echo.
> 
> I totally agree with Terriers and Wonderfalls.


At least Life got a wrap up.

I wish Wonderfalls had lasted longer.

Apparently Terriers invoved a stealth marketing campaign that involved never mentioning its existence, so it was gone before I ever heard about it.

And without whatshername or someone of equal "weight" in the industry in the lead, Doll House probably wouldn't have gotten on the air, despite Ms. Lachman's acting talent.

Whether the lead needed to be as "white", I honestly don't know, but Fox had already seen fan mail for her in the dead people talking to her show (which I wish had had a longer run as well).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

An addition to that list that deserves a post all its own is King and Maxwell.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Of course I'm still waiting for the second season of Coronet Blue.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Besides "Firefly" which came to mind immediately, "FlashForward" needed to be wrapped up.

Edit: Just remembered another -- "Memphis Beat"


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Did the US version of Life on Mars get canceled or did it run it's course? AFAIK, it ran for the same amount of episodes as the UK version did (albeit in one continuous run) and had an ending.


----------



## Haps (Nov 30, 2001)

I was enjoying Awake. Thought it had potential.


----------



## jkbird59 (Feb 18, 2005)

Eyes


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

pteronaut said:


> Did the US version of Life on Mars get canceled or did it run it's course? AFAIK, it ran for the same amount of episodes as the UK version did (albeit in one continuous run) and had an ending.


It appeared to have run its course (although they could have easily done more episodes if the demand from the network existed).

It got wrapped up, but they could have gotten another entire different series out of what was set up in the wrap-up episode.

(I'm trying to avoid a spoiler)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Action with Jay Mohr.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Did I happen to mention how bummed out I am at the cancellation of King and Maxwell?



Seriously, they left a big ol' mystery hanging.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

And ABC's Traveler belongs on the list.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

unitron said:


> It appeared to have run its course (although they could have easily done more episodes if the demand from the network existed).
> 
> It got wrapped up, but they could have gotten another entire different series out of what was set up in the wrap-up episode.
> 
> (I'm trying to avoid a spoiler)


Don't avoid it, spoiler tag it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The U.S. Life on Mars ending was AWESOME.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

unitron said:


> Did I happen to mention how bummed out I am at the cancellation of King and Maxwell?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, they left a big ol' mystery hanging.


It's cancelled?? Gee, too bad. Good summer show.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

"Nowhere Man." (1995, UPN)
"The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr." (1993, FOX)


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Terriers


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

pteronaut said:


> Don't avoid it, spoiler tag it.


If you've seen the final episode, you know what I'm talking about.

If not, I'd rather not spoil the entire season for anyone who hasn't yet watched it.

Even those without the willpower to not click on the spoiler tag.

Like me.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

*Brimstone *had potential and good possible storylines, but I guess it didn't attrack a big enough audience.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

pteronaut said:


> Did the US version of Life on Mars get canceled or did it run it's course? AFAIK, it ran for the same amount of episodes as the UK version did (albeit in one continuous run) and had an ending.


It got canceled. They were pretty much following the storyline of the original British series and then abruptly cut it off and inserted a ridiculous ending that indicated all of the previous episodes were basically a dream sequence. The British series ran for at least two seasons, IIRC.

Terriers was by far one of the best shows that suffered a premature death.

I don't recall the name of the show, but it starred Glenn Frey of The Eagles and they hyped the crap out of it for weeks before it aired. It got canceled after the pilot episode.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

The Good Guys


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

mr.unnatural said:


> It got canceled. They were pretty much following the storyline of the original British series and then abruptly cut it off and inserted a ridiculous ending that indicated all of the previous episodes were basically a dream sequence. *The British series ran for at least two seasons*, IIRC.
> 
> Terriers was by far one of the best shows that suffered a premature death.
> 
> I don't recall the name of the show, but it starred Glenn Frey of The Eagles and they hyped the crap out of it for weeks before it aired. It got canceled after the pilot episode.


The US version (17 episodes) had one more episode than the UK original (2 seasons of 8 episodes)


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

unitron said:


> If you've seen the final episode, you know what I'm talking about.
> 
> If not, I'd rather not spoil the entire season for anyone who hasn't yet watched it.
> 
> ...


I, for some reason must have missed the final episode of the US version, as I have eps. 9 thru 16 on my HTPC and was only clued into the ending last week after the BBC ran a magazine article on it's website concerning show endings.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

pteronaut said:


> The US version (17 episodes) had one more episode than the UK original (2 seasons of 8 episodes)


The Brits have a completely different idea of what constitutes an entire season for a given show. They tend to run about 6-8 episodes on average whereas a US TV show is typically 22-24 episodes, unless it's on a cable channel. They're typically 10-13 episodes.

I watched both versions of Life On Mars in their entirety. I can't say for sure whether they aired all 17 episodes of the US version, but it would appear that they did according to epguides.com. It seemed like they cut it short, at least with respect to the UK version. The US version didn't get as far into the storyline as the UK version did, IIRC. The ending was absolutely ridiculous and didn't do the series justice.

I liked the UK series but thought it was a bit too off the wall for US audiences. It would appear that I was correct in my thinking.

Here's a couple more to add to the list:

American Gothic
Crusade (what can I say, I was a Babylon 5 fan)
Freaks and Geeks (look at how many stars that show produced)
ditto for The Good Guys
Reaper
+1 for The Tick

There was another series that starred Patrick McGoohan that I thought was pretty good (and no, it wasn't The Prisoner). He played a Doctor so it was a medical drama. They put it up against Monday Night Football so it was doomed from the start. I can't recall the title but it aired back in the late 60's or early 70's, IIRC.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Did anyone else watch a show called *The Unusuals* a few years ago? It got cancelled really quick, but I liked it. Fast forward to 2013, and Jeremy Renner is now one of the biggest A-list stars on the planet. I keep waiting for the same thing to happen to Jason O'Mara. I think he's incredibly talented, but he keeps jumping from one doomed show to another. I didn't watch Vegas. Was it any good? It certainly had a talented cast.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Did anyone else watch a show called *The Unusuals* a few years ago? It got cancelled really quick, but I liked it. Fast forward to 2013, and Jeremy Renner is now one of the biggest A-list stars on the planet. I keep waiting for the same thing to happen to Jason O'Mara. I think he's incredibly talented, but he keeps jumping from one doomed show to another. I didn't watch Vegas. Was it any good? It certainly had a talented cast.


I really liked The Unusuals (add that one to the list actually). Jason O'Mara was ok in Vegas but the show, turned out to be just another CBS procedural and I quit on it after 4 or 5 episodes. I was hoping for more of a mob story, but it was essentially the crime of the week with a mob back story. Good cast but nothing all that great about the show.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Did anyone else watch a show called *The Unusuals* a few years ago? It got cancelled really quick, but I liked it. Fast forward to 2013, and Jeremy Renner is now one of the biggest A-list stars on the planet. I keep waiting for the same thing to happen to Jason O'Mara. I think he's incredibly talented, but he keeps jumping from one doomed show to another. I didn't watch Vegas. Was it any good? It certainly had a talented cast.


I watched one episode of The Unusuals, but it didn't hook me. Can you tell me, without major spoilers, if there was actually anything unusual about them or the show? Based on the first episode the show seemed misnamed.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Neither "Reaper" nor "Memphis Beat" qualify as they both got 2 seasons.

I wish to add:

"Men Into Space"
"John Doe"
"The Middleman"
"Tales of the Gold Monkey"


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I liked 'The Riches' too. I believe it lasted two seasons. I think it could have/should have gone further.

I'm probably the only one on the planet, but I really liked 'Emily Owens, MD' with Mamie Gummer last year. Not the best tv of all time, by any stretch, but I enjoyed it a lot.

There are so many shows come and gone, and my memory doesn't work very well anymore, so I'm sure there are a lot of shows that I was sorry to see go. I guess it's a good thing, not remembering anything. ha! It also comes in handy when re-watching shows/movies I like...I have little or no idea what is going to happen so I can enjoy them all over again.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Definitely Kings - Ian McShane is so great. The acting is really superb across the board. 

I'll also second:

Kidnapped: Good actors, tension, wraps up the story, so you aren't left hanging.
The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr: Just fun.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

dylanemcgregor said:


> I watched one episode of The Unusuals, but it didn't hook me. Can you tell me, without major spoilers, if there was actually anything unusual about them or the show? Based on the first episode the show seemed misnamed.


Yeah, the title almost makes it seem like it was sci-fi. This was not the case. They were just unusual and quirky compared to the typical cops you see on TV.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

gweempose said:


> Did anyone else watch a show called *The Unusuals* a few years ago? It got cancelled really quick, but I liked it.


Yeah, I remember liking that one.
There are probably plenty more 1 season or less shows I liked, but at the moment I can't think of any others people haven't already mentioned. (But then I'd forgotten about The Unusuals until you mentioned it )


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I liked 'The Riches' too. I believe it lasted two seasons. I think it could have/should have gone further.


'The Riches' was a cool show. Whoever was in charge of casting did an amazing job. So many of the people on that show went on to have great success. Gregg Henry has been in a ton of high profile stuff. Shannon Woodward is in 'Raising Hope'. Margo Martindale won an Emmy for Justified, and was nominated for another Emmy for 'The Americans'. And Todd Stashwick has become one of THE go to character actors of his generation.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I just thought of another great show .... *The Job*. Denis Leary and Peter Tolan went on to have huge success with 'Rescue Me', but I liked 'The Job' more.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> 'The Riches' was a cool show. Whoever was in charge of casting did an amazing job. So many of the people on that show went on to have great success. Gregg Henry has been in a ton of high profile stuff. Shannon Woodward is in 'Raising Hope'. Margo Martindale won an Emmy for Justified, and was nominated for another Emmy for 'The Americans'. And Todd Stashwick has become one of THE go to character actors of his generation.


I enjoyed The Riches too. Shame it doesn't qualify for this thread 

But what this goes to show, is that there's a lot of shows you might enjoy, even for a season or two, instead of just not watching because other people don't like it. For me, I'm more inclined to say I've wasted my time watching something I don't like, because it's popular (Breaking Bad, American Idol) than watching something for one season that I like, but is not generally popular and might get cancelled.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

dylanemcgregor said:


> The Good Guys


THe one with Bob Denvers and Herb Edelman., You, great

How about:
The Partners (Don Adams 1972)
The Good Life (Larry Hagman, 1972)

I also just watched 'Persons Unknown'. The season / series cliffhanger was awesome.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I enjoyed The Riches too. Shame it doesn't qualify for this thread


LOL! The Riches did indeed have two seasons. There are some shows that I would be willing to let slide, though. Something like 'Tru Calling', which technically had two seasons, but got yanked from the schedule very early in its second season. In my opinion, a show like that fits the spirit of this thread, even if it doesn't meet the specific criteria.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> LOL! The Riches did indeed have two seasons. There are some shows that I would be willing to let slide, though. Something like 'Tru Calling', which technically had two seasons, but got yanked from the schedule very early in its second season. In my opinion, a show like that fits the spirit of this thread, even if it doesn't meet the specific criteria.


I agree. Just messing with you 

Really short run, low rated shows, qualify I think. If The Riches had been on Fox instead of FX, it probably gets five episodes tops!


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

Keen Eddie (2002) - witty comedy about a NYC cop in London
MVP (2008) - fun, if trashy, Canadian soap about hockey players
Touching Evil (2004) - moody US remake of a British series, starring Jeffrey Donovan

Unfortunately the last is hard to track down. It was never released in full on DVD (one episode turned up on a Brilliant But Cancelled compilation).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

taronga said:


> Keen Eddie (2002) - witty comedy about a NYC cop in London
> *MVP (2008) - fun, if trashy, Canadian soap about hockey players*
> Touching Evil (2004) - moody US remake of a British series, starring Jeffrey Donovan
> 
> Unfortunately the last is hard to track down. It was never released in full on DVD (one episode turned up on a Brilliant But Cancelled compilation).


Might have to look for that one. Sounds quirky enough that I might enjoy it.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

taronga said:


> Touching Evil (2004) - moody US remake of a British series, starring Jeffrey Donovan
> 
> Unfortunately the last is hard to track down. It was never released in full on DVD (one episode turned up on a Brilliant But Cancelled compilation).


Ooohh, yes, that is a good one. I loved it! And Jeffrey Donovan and Vera Farmiga are more famous now and give great performances. I've always hoped it would show up on DVD.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Just thought of another one.
The Middleman.
Loved that show.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Undeclared
Andy Richter Controls the Universe
The Honeymooners
Karen Sisco


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

A couple that I do not think has been mentioned yet..

Miracles
American Gothic


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> Undeclared


:up::up::up:


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

The Class


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

cherry ghost said:


> Karen Sisco


I'd just realized that hadn't been mentioned. How could I forget that one.

(Unfortunately it's never come out on DVD/Blu-ray, making it somewhat harder to view now )


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

BradJW said:


> The Class


It's a shame Andrea Anders can't find a sitcom that lasts.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> It's a shame Andrea Anders can't find a sitcom that lasts.


Yeah, she's been pretty unlucky. 'Better off Ted' was a great show that was probably too smart for its own good.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Pepper Dennis
The Protector
Wolf Lake
The Gates


----------



## rloper (Mar 25, 2002)

The Finder


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Did Dresden Files have more than one season? I'd say Pushing Daises but I think that had two...

Echo many of the others:

Terriers
Life
Journeyman
Invasion
Luck
Thief


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Already mentioned, at the top of my list
Keene Eddie
Terriers

I enjoyed the Riches also (but this was two seasons) many character flaws= great stories


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

This thread is bringing back a lot of memories about shows I wish were still around. I had forgotten about so many of them. Thanks to all that jogged my memory. :up:


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

_The Class_! One of the funniest scenes ever, when the weather girl is hit with the stop sign and her two classmatest are rewinding the video over and over...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

BradJW said:


> The Class


That's an awesome choice. I loved that show. Maybe slightly ahead of it's time.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Terriers and Luck


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

add: Lucky.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Profit- Was different, and not really sure what/where they were going, but was fun while it was on.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> add: Lucky.


I assume you're talking about the John Corbett show. I thought I was the only one that watched that one ... LOL! I really liked Craig Robinson and Billy Gardell on that show. I'm glad they've both found major success since.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

gweempose said:


> I assume you're talking about the John Corbett show. I thought I was the only one that watched that one ... LOL! I really liked Craig Robinson and Billy Gardell on that show. I'm glad they've both found major success since.


Yeah, if it were a year or two later, I suspect it would've done better, with the rise in ratings for poker shows after the Moneymaker year (which was 2003).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> Yeah, if it were a year or two later, I suspect it would've done better, with the rise in ratings for poker shows after the Moneymaker year (which was 2003).


Yeah, a bit of unfortunate timing there. First episode was 2 weeks before the start of the 2003 WSOP and last episode was a bit over month after the end of the Main Event.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Eastwick
Secret Circle


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

As has already been mentioned.

Journeyman
Freaks and Geeks (one of the greatest shows of all time)
Firefly (ditto)
Wonderfalls (to a much lesser extent)

Probably not surprising that these shows were cancelled as I didn't discover them until much later (sometimes years).


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll echo:
Tales of the Gold Monkey
Crusade
Wonderfalls
Brisco County
Nowhere Man
Keen Eddie

and add:
The Lone Gunmen
Ellery Queen
Dirk Gently (UK)


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

I liked _*Mob Doctor*_. It only got 1 show! LOL

Was it really that bad?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

dwit said:


> I liked _*Mob Doctor*_. It only got 1 show! LOL
> 
> Was it really that bad?


Did you mean "it only got one season"? All 13 episodes aired, although only the first 8 before the cancellation was announced.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

John Doe


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

For FNL fans - Against the Grain

Long before I watched Friday Night Lights I had hopes for this show, started off pretty well but only lasted 8 episodes. Not sure episodes can be found anywhere though.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

When "Tales of the Gold Monkey" came along, I was expecting it to be based on the "Brass Monkey" magazine ads then current, and I think it would have been a better show if it had been.

http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...1hQAAAAIBAJ&sjid=81cDAAAAIBAJ&pg=3616,3257252


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm sure I was the only one watching but there was a show in 2011 called Against the Wall. I was enjoying it and there is still an unresolved cliff-hanger from the last episode (a very minor one about her opening a door to find the guy she loves outside but we don't know which guy it is!!)


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Human Target

I believe it started off as a midseason replacement and then started off the next season before getting canceled.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah they ruined it when it was retooled the 2nd season


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I thought of one last night (and then was unable to sleep because I kept thinking about it and it was freaking me out).

The River

I thought it was really well done and quite creepy. I love anything that's on the Amazon and I love found footage stuff. It's not gross-out horror, it's more suspense and scares. I think there were 13 episodes [looked it up, only 8] and the ending was satisfying - a good ending for this type of show. It works well as a standalone mini-season IMO.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I thought of one last night (and then was unable to sleep because I kept thinking about it and it was freaking me out).
> 
> The River
> 
> I thought it was really well done and quite creepy. I love anything that's on the Amazon and I love found footage stuff. It's not gross-out horror, it's more suspense and scares. I think there were 13 episodes [looked it up, only 8] and the ending was satisfying - a good ending for this type of show. It works well as a standalone mini-season IMO.


I forgot all about that show.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Hot4Bo said:


> I'm sure I was the only one watching but there was a show in 2011 called Against the Wall. I was enjoying it and there is still an unresolved cliff-hanger from the last episode (a very minor one about her opening a door to find the guy she loves outside but we don't know which guy it is!!)


I don't think it was great TV, but I watched and enjoyed it.

Speaking of, there was a 1 season USA show called Peacemakers that I liked.
That and SciFi's Dresden Files (although I think I might like that best for introducing me to the novels).


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

So many I agree that should have been given longer.

To these I add. 
Spy Game
The Dick Van **** Show (not the sitcom, the variety show)
Salvage One
The Flash (but I may be remembering wrong, it might have made a second season) 
Max Headroom
Eerie Indiana The Other Dimension (started off rough, but hit a good stride just before it was canceled.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Max Headroom ran for two seasons, but only 14 episodes total. I think it originally aired on Showtime, but epguides.com lists it as being on ABC. It may have aired on network TV after a run on the cable channel. The Flash ran for one full season on CBS spanning 22 episodes. It's available on DVD from Netflix and possible for streaming as well. The Flash is going to be reintroduced on The CW's Arrow sometime this season. I thought it was the best of any of the superhero venues on TV at the time because it took itself more seriously than the campy shows like Batman and Captain Nice (remember him?) that aired around the same time.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> Captain Nice (remember him?)


Was it Captain Nice and Mr. Terrific or Mr. Nice and Captain Terrific?


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

Wil said:


> Was it Captain Nice and Mr. Terrific or Mr. Nice and Captain Terrific?


Captain Nice and Mr. Terrific. I just watched the first episode on line somewhere a few weeks ago.






When I saw Max Headroom it was a Network. May have been picked up from a cable channel. They ran it as one season. I agree on the Flash. I've picked up both on DVD. I still think the Flash was one of the best. Two aspects I liked is that he was sort of a reluctant hero and they didn't slow him down to imply speed.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Oh, and I really remember liking Love Monkey on CBS.

So many shows I liked that ended too soon.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

At the risk of losing my man card, I liked Hellcats. In my defense, hot cheerleaders, what's not to like?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Ringer, was one I just thought of.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

The Spud said:


> At the risk of losing my man card, I liked Hellcats. In my defense, hot cheerleaders, what's not to like?


:up:

Attractive women everywhere!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

The Spud said:


> At the risk of losing my man card, I liked Hellcats. In my defense, hot cheerleaders, what's not to like?


:up:

Yeah.. I liked that too. Ashley Tisdale as a brunette was nice.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm smeeking and I'll bet that it's been mentioned but the best recent show that got canceled/not renewed after one season was Terriers.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm smeeking and I'll bet that it's been mentioned but the best recent show that got canceled/not renewed after one season was Terriers.


This show has probably been mentioned more than any other in this thread. I'm really going to have to check it out. I believe I watched the pilot, but then I fell behind and ended up erasing all of the episodes once I found out it was cancelled.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Did Dresden Files have more than one season? I'd say Pushing Daises but I think that had two...


Pushing Daisies had two.



kmccbf said:


> Spy Game


"Your shoes -- take them off!" 

This is #1 on my list of shows I wish would get released on DVD. I grabbed a couple of episodes and have them on videotape, but I didn't get the first three episodes (or, obviously, the ones that were shot and never aired).

My favorite of the episodes I did see is "What, Micah worry?"

"Dead and Gone, Honey", with Dana Delaney, was also fun.

Creators were the Raimi brothers, and John McNamara, one of the producers of The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr.

imdb and epguides.com say that 13 episodes were made, but only 9 were ever aired.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> This show has probably been mentioned more than any other in this thread. I'm really going to have to check it out. I believe I watched the pilot, but then I fell behind and ended up erasing all of the episodes once I found out it was cancelled.


It's another of those slow first few episodes as the characters are developed, but it gets REALLY good fairly quickly. E8 is probably one of the best hours of TV I've ever seen.

(Reading through the episode guide on IMDB makes me sad this show was cancelled  )


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

I found a dealer that was selling Spy Game on DVD, called Timesforgottondvd.com. but I don't think I trust the site. Can't find any good review of the site. (or bad for that matter.)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The Spud said:


> At the risk of losing my man card, I liked Hellcats. In my defense, hot cheerleaders, what's not to like?


Agree with both parts of this.  And as it turns out, the show ended up having a reasonably decent storyline outside the cheerleader stuff.

This wasn't a show I missed terribly after it got cancelled, and not a series I'd seek out now, but while it was on it was worth watching.



jsmeeker said:


> :up:
> 
> Yeah.. I liked that too. Ashley Tisdale as a brunette was nice.


Personally, I have a thing for Aly Michalka.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

both are nice to look at. In fact, Aly is what drew me into the show. But Ashley was the one I wound up liking the best.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

kmccbf said:


> I found a dealer that was selling Spy Game on DVD, called Timesforgottondvd.com. but I don't think I trust the site. Can't find any good review of the site. (or bad for that matter.)


Show detail page on TV Shows on DVD says the rights owner for DVD is "unknown" -- imdb shows that the WorldWide DVD distributor is someone called "Shallow Cove". Clicking on that reveals Spy Game is the only show listed.

If there had been a R1 DVD, you'd think there would be links to buy it on Amazon. So I'm willing to bet that there still hasn't been any US DVD release.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> and SciFi's Dresden Files (although I think I might like that best for introducing me to the novels).


How could I have forgotten _The Dresden Files_?

Trivia point: a year after the series was shown, the original unaired pilot was shown by (then) SciFi at 2AM. I think it was shown only the one time. One of the first series episodes was made from bits and pieces of it. As I recall, the producers have stated that they wanted the pilot to be included on the DVD set, but SciFi allegedly refused permission.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

Wonderland (2000)
Lost (the reality show, similar to Amazing Race)


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

What about The Cape? I noticed it had 10 episodes on Netflix. Worth watching?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

JMikeD said:


> I'll echo:
> Tales of the Gold Monkey
> Nowhere Man


Yeah, I rather liked both of these, even though Gold Monkey was a pretty flagrant attempt to cash in on Indiana Jones.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Only a few that pop to mind immediately. I think of the ones where I was truly upset that they were cancelled.

1. Firefly (obviously.. best show ever)
2. Now and Again (loved this show)
3. Space: Above and Beyond (dorky title, a little bit of cheesiness here and there, but amazing graphics for it's time, and some excellent dramatic episodes).
4. Brisco County Jr. (fun show and Bruce Campbell was great)..


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

Zevida said:


> What about The Cape? I noticed it had 10 episodes on Netflix. Worth watching?


I had forgotten about The Cape. The forum here gave it really mixed reviews. I admit that I liked it, but more for the side stories than the main character. Personally, I'd avoid watching it. It was canceled before all the ones they filmed were aired and they weren't given a chance to bring anything to a conclusion so it's kind of a bummer to watch knowing that.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

The mention of "The Cape" reminded me of another one - "Call to Glory".


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Zevida said:


> What about The Cape? I noticed it had 10 episodes on Netflix. Worth watching?


In my opinion, it's not. This is a show that I wasn't even the slightest bit upset when it got cancelled.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Max Headroom started as a UK made-for-TV movie, _Max Headroom: Twenty Minutes into the Future_ which aired on Cinemax in the US. It was adapted into _The Original Max Talking Headroom Show_ (also on Cinemax), Max hosting a talk show ala _Space Ghost Coast-to-Coast_.

ABC commissioned a series based on the TV movie, but only 14 episodes were produced.

And I almost forgot about his hit record.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

I will second "Action" w/Jay Mohr.

I enjoyed Cupid - Jeremy Piven & Paula Marshall (the curse!).


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

_Frank's Place_ from the mid-80s. CBS really dropped the ball on that one.


----------

